# Info for those new to photography



## KmH

Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge

*Info for those new to photography:
*
Digital Photography Tutorials

Digital Photography Tutorials | Learning Photographic Techniques

Learn Digital Photography Basics

10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad

Advanced Composition -- Part I

*Photographic Lighting stuff:
*
Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 

Strobist: Lighting 101

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## c.cloudwalker

How to turn on the camera could be useful also.

Where is that tutorial?


----------



## Juice

c.cloudwalker said:


> How to turn on the camera could be useful also.
> 
> Where is that tutorial?



It tells you in that handy little book that comes with the camera that nobody ever reads. Matter of fact, I think it tells you everything you need to know about using your camera's features. I can't believe so much handy information about using the camera comes with it!


----------



## mishele

My camera came w/ a book?!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Probably, but it was in 4 other languages and none of them looked familiar so its acutally worthless.


----------



## Juice

mishele said:


> My camera came w/ a book?!!



Yes! And as a added bonus, it can help you learn several different languages by comparing the words in your language with the words in others! What a steal.


----------



## Sonoma

All bookmarked, thanks!


----------



## mishele

My husband is my book...lol I doubt that your book yells at you when you don't put the camera away in it's correct spot....lol


----------



## KmH

How can you not put the camera away in it's correct spot. 



> A place for everything, and everything in it's place.


----------



## BlackSheep

Bumping this back up to page 1.

Great post Keith!


----------



## naptime

mishele said:


> My camera came w/ a book?!!



mine and my daughters came with books..

my daughter knows this, because when i was reading the manual, in my office, i left in laying on the floor afterwards. and by office i mean bathroom. 

she saw it when she came home from school. and knew exactly which camera she was getting for christmas 


so, i blew the surprise... but I READ THE MANUAL


----------



## naptime

KmH said:


> Basics of Digital Photography | Learn Photographic Techniques
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials
> 
> 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
> 
> Advanced Composition -- Part I



i've been scouring the web for all the stuff like this i can find for beginners... thanks for adding to the pile !!


----------



## KmH

Bump!


----------



## jowensphoto

10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad

Again, thanks for posting this info Keith! The Photography Mad site and your blog have the best info, imo.


----------



## ph0enix

bump


----------



## Mo.

Cheers lad.


----------



## naptime

KmH said:


> Basics of Digital Photography | Learn Photographic Techniques
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials
> 
> 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
> 
> Advanced Composition -- Part I



the first link is of no use to me.

it's a Nikon site. and for digital.
i have film. and canon. 
so none of those principles will apply to me and my camera.

and i know there is a clause in my manual about reading Nikon information.

the 3rd link, to the top 10 photography composition rules.... i have already read it. three times. maybe more. i haven't exactly learned it all as second nature, but surely i don't have to read it again, right? it must not be any good if i didn't learn it the first time? maybe bad info?



ok seriously.. there is mountains of information out there. some of it, just a huge jumbled mess. some of it gold.

i have all four of these links in my favorites, and have read them at least once, a few more than once. 

i probably have them Favorited from you originally posted.

GREAT STUFF. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ph0enix

bump


----------



## Ocho_1

thanks


----------



## jterry85

Do I really need to read these before I start my facebook photography business?!? I mean I already got the expensive camera! What more do you people want from me?!?! 

But seriously, great links! I am always looking for more photography stuff to read about while I wait to get home and actually get to USE my camera.


----------



## Photography_princess

never mind at least the thought was there so she knew she could ask you for help.


----------



## ph0enix

bump


----------



## KmH

Some advanced, but I think important, reading:

http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adob...ly/prophotographer/pdfs/pscs3_renderprint.pdf


----------



## KmH

I added some photographic lighting links to the first post.


----------



## ph0enix

bump


----------



## ph0enix

_bump


----------



## ph0enix

it's that time again *bump*


----------



## ph0enix

bumpit!


----------



## Raian-san

This should be a sticky because new people keep asking the same questions.


----------



## ph0enix

Raian-san said:


> This should be a sticky because new people keep asking the same questions.



Unfortunately, most new people don't pay attention to the stickies.  You'd be amazed how many "how do I post photos?" threads we get here despite there being a sticky explaining the process in detail.


----------



## Rosy

KmH said:


> Basics of Digital Photography | Learn Photographic Techniques
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials
> 
> 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
> 
> Advanced Composition -- Part I
> 
> *Photographic Lighting stuff:
> *
> Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> 
> Strobist: Lighting 101
> 
> http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/



I love this forum.. I recommend you guys to EVERYONE. Thank you for being so generous with your expertise and knowledge.


----------



## ph0enix

up to the top


----------



## jaicatalano

bump worthy. Too many photographers not enough greatness. 



KmH said:


> Basics of Digital Photography | Learn Photographic Techniques
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials
> 
> 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad
> 
> Advanced Composition -- Part I
> 
> *Photographic Lighting stuff:
> *
> Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> 
> Strobist: Lighting 101
> 
> http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## ph0enix

once again!


----------



## OwensMomma310

Thanks for the links, Just a note though I always look for sticky posts. lol


----------



## ph0enix

OwensMomma310 said:


> Thanks for the links, Just a note though I always look for sticky posts. lol



That's awesome!  I would give you a dollar but I forgot my wallet.


----------



## blackrose89

They should just sticky this


----------



## OwensMomma310

ph0enix said:


> OwensMomma310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links, Just a note though I always look for sticky posts. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!  I would give you a dollar but I forgot my wallet.
Click to expand...


Wow i kinda took that in a bad way, you could have just left it as That's Awesome and not add the smart a$$ I would give you a dollar crap  Seriously you just said that??


and yes this would be better as a Sticky so it don't get pushed down.


----------



## ph0enix

OwensMomma310 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OwensMomma310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links, Just a note though I always look for sticky posts. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!  I would give you a dollar but I forgot my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow i kinda took that in a bad way, you could have just left it as That's Awesome and not add the smart a$$ I would give you a dollar crap  Seriously you just said that??
> 
> 
> and yes this would be better as a Sticky so it don't get pushed down.
Click to expand...


Let's focus on the message in my post instead of trying to start drama (you just got here) - unless you missed the point I was trying to make with the dollar comment.


----------



## OwensMomma310

ph0enix said:


> OwensMomma310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!  I would give you a dollar but I forgot my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i kinda took that in a bad way, you could have just left it as That's Awesome and not add the smart a$$ I would give you a dollar crap  Seriously you just said that??
> 
> 
> and yes this would be better as a Sticky so it don't get pushed down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's focus on the message in my post instead of trying to start drama (you just got here) - unless you missed the point I was trying to make with the dollar comment.
Click to expand...


Yes I just got here and I wasn't starting Drama clearly, But I already don't feel like sticking around so Apparently I missed the point of the dollar comment?


----------



## ph0enix

OwensMomma310 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OwensMomma310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i kinda took that in a bad way, you could have just left it as That's Awesome and not add the smart a$$ I would give you a dollar crap  Seriously you just said that??
> 
> 
> and yes this would be better as a Sticky so it don't get pushed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's focus on the message in my post instead of trying to start drama (you just got here) - unless you missed the point I was trying to make with the dollar comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I just got here and I wasn't starting Drama clearly, But I already don't feel like sticking around so Apparently I missed the point of the dollar comment?
Click to expand...


So leave.  It's your prerogative.  No need to announce it.  Just disappear.  

In case you decide to stick around, a less subtle way of making my point would be to say: who cares if you always look for sticky posts?  It's not always about you and clearly my comment about newbies not paying attention to them does not apply to you.  Also, the wink at the end of my post should have told you that the comment was meant in a semi joking manner.

On the positive note, we're keeping this thread on top 

Done!


----------



## OwensMomma310

Actually I was just stating that I always look for sticky posts since it's a smart thing to HAVE this type of info as a sticky. Just saying.

and yes I didn't notice the smiley actually. there not smileys for me. if that helps why I didn't understand the comment.


----------



## ph0enix

All water under the bridge.  Welcome to the forum! 
You might want to take a look here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/270804-my-photos-not-ok-edit.html


----------



## ph0enix

It's been a while so *BUMP*


----------



## KmH

And I'll raise you one.


----------



## KmH

Laster modular launch, bracket-wise, because the spork bent to the left. Narly! Vato!


----------



## AgentDrex

BUMPerrinni


----------



## Hiller131

I joined to bump this thread. Lots of great info in there. I also joined to start a thread so I can learn how to become a professional wedding photographer...


----------



## KmH

Repeat.


----------



## AgentDrex

Excuse me but did I just bump this? Again?


----------



## KmH

The spork has now bent to the right, so the Laster modular launch has been moved forward, 19 jastechms, bracket-wise. :thumbup:


----------



## dewal.b

photoboywonder said:
			
		

> Try for experience the  Photographers Scavenger hunt - the aim of which is to not only get you taking a variety of images, but also to: edit them, keep your eyes peeled for good photo material 24/7, use your imagination by thinking outside the box, work on different camera techniques (different angles) and much more.
> The website is http://yocophoto.yolasite.com/ and the scavenger hunt can be found under http://yocophoto.yolasite.com/ppsh--...enger-hunt.php
> i hope this helps and good luck with your photography.



This is fantastic! I am totally going to do this to get back into the "feel of things". It's been a while since I've worked with a camera for the soul purpose of a beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JaneAndCharlotte

I am new here, so I don't even know if this tutorial would be frowned up for being silly or too basic or stuff like that, but I just found it and thought it looked about my speed; thought I would share.  Hehe...


----------



## whereveryoustand

Thanks for sharing these links! I'm quite new to the online photography world (as evidenced by having only one photo in my signature and that one of fruit) but I've just gotten my Nikon D5100 (read most of the manual already - how to turn it on and more!) and I'm much looking forward to continuing to learn.


----------



## DVOrnelas

I am a photographer in the making and I have always wanted to get into it. This forum has so far given me the best opportunity to learn more! Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## AroundTokyo

What a great article.  It is going a long way to help solve many of the problems I face with my new hobby.


----------



## KmH

A left facing drumble may mean a thread needs to be forced back to the top of the page.

Lets find out.


----------



## joephotography

Hi,

Thanks for this great resource, don't know if you already know about this site but has helped me lots:

Digital Photography Tips: Digital Photography School

Thanks once again...

Joe


----------



## KmH

Lots of new members.


----------



## DirtySocks85

Funny all the discussion in this thread about people not reading the manual. I ordered my camera a week ago and downloaded the manual from Canon's website and have studied it carefully while I wait for the stupid UPS delivery (should have paid for expedited shipping!).


----------



## DannyLewis

bumper


----------



## KmH

You're welcome.

(Oops! Replied to spammer, who is no longer a member.)


----------



## ewick

this is awesome for those that truly want to learn. I have found that there are people who want you to do it for them and there are people who want the information to learn it themselves. I have a hard time searching for this type of info but if you provide the info then im all up for reading and learning. I have learned and keep learning from this forum. Thanks for the post.


----------



## juees

Thanks you very much for this post, It's been helpful to me


----------



## ph0enix

Can we make this thread a sticky?  Bumping it up all the time is starting to get old


----------



## KmH

Experience shows sticky threads are not as effective as we would hope.


----------



## ph0enix

KmH said:


> Experience shows sticky threads are not as effective as we would hope.



That's true but sticky threads are easy to find when we want to bring their existence to someone's attention.


----------



## flashbax

I love you


----------



## shefjr

ph0enix said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experience shows sticky threads are not as effective as we would hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but sticky threads are easy to find when we want to bring their existence to someone's attention.
Click to expand...


I gotta say I do agree with that. Right now I have to shuffle through my subscriptions to find a thread that I want to give to someone else.


----------



## Luke345678

Let me just add if you want to learn about your camera, as boring as it is just read the manual. 

It helps...


----------



## Rabbitcatcher

How to Take Better Pictures

I'm reading through this. Great content from an experienced person.


----------



## glockbot

Rabbitcatcher said:
			
		

> How to Take Better Pictures
> 
> I'm reading through this. Great content from an experienced person.



Nice find! Few days of exploring there.


----------



## lipstickshells

I was wondering if there is a site that simply has photos with errors noted and how to improve. I would like to see what low exposure, too high of a shutter speed, etc. looks like without searching for individual posts and having to read through the whole thread to find what should have been done differently.


----------



## tentwo

I also posted a huge set of links to tutorials in the sticky for those wanting to learn. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...9286-new-feature-photography-tutorials-2.html

It really starts at post #19 and takes the learner through the process.  Great post.


----------



## tentwo

lipstickshells said:


> I was wondering if there is a site that simply has photos with errors noted and how to improve. I would like to see what low exposure, too high of a shutter speed, etc. looks like without searching for individual posts and having to read through the whole thread to find what should have been done differently.




There are pleanty out there.  Here are a few I know of:

1. Top 10 Digital Photography Mistakes | Top 10 Photography Tips
2. Common Metering Mistakes | Photography How To Articles
3. Common Photography Posing Mistakes and Fixes | I Heart Faces
4. 10 Common Photography Mistakes and How to Fix Them | I Heart Faces
5. Common Photography Lighting Mistakes and Fixes | I Heart Faces

Also here are some tuitorials I found to be very helpful:

*Artistic Blur* 

Artistic Macro Blur
The Orton Effect
*Black & White* 

High Key B&W Portraits (external)
Black & White with a Touch of Color
Getting Good Greyscale out of Photoshop (external)
Best Technique for Black & White Conversion
The Black & White Guide to Monochrome Conversions (external)
*Cross Processing* 

Cross processing in Photoshop [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] (external)
*Copyright 
*

Adding a Copyright to your Picture in Photoshop
*Fun Stuff* 

Amazing Circles
OOBs (Out Of Bounds)
Tilt-Shift
Imitating Comics & Graphic Novels
Imitating Movie Effects (Also see The Horror Film Effect)
Panorama Planets
"Folded" Images
Lemony Snicket Effect
*HDR (High Dynamic Range)* 

If You Doubt HDR Editing (links to many of the HDR tutorials on the forums)
"Dave Hill" / LucisArt Method - Explained a bit more
*Lomo
*

How to Make Your Digital Photos Look Like Lomo Photography (DPS Blog)
*Miscellaneous* 

Antiquing Digital Images
Cross Processing in Photoshop
Changing Colors in Photoshop (or your image editing program of choice)
Tara Whitney Effect
"Flower Fun": Masking out a busy background
Creating a Negative Image
Purple Flower Turned Gold
Transforming Digital Photography to Classic Film
Dave Hill / Jill Greenberg Effect
*Photoshop Actions / Plugins* 

Photoshop Plugins / Actions
Boost Creativity with Photoshop Actions (external)
Photoshop Actions?
*Picasa Tutorials* 

Using Picasa to "Ortonize"
Picasa Group on Flickr
*GIMP Tutorials* 

Toning BW images (a good one)
Contrast mask/Tone Mapping
Orton Effect and Another one
Digital Neutral Density Filter (another good one -- learned how to use masks and gradients here)
Exposure Blending
Lomo Effect (found this disappointing compared to PS versions)
Black and white conversion (another good one)
Selective Colorization
Local Contrast Enhancement
gimpguru.org
*Tutorial Sites* 

Photoshop Elements Tutorials (external)
Gimp Tutorials (external)
The Photoshop Roadmap - Tutorials (external)
Photoshop Mosaic - Tutorials (external)
Paint Shop Pro Tutorials [1] [2] (external)



Happy Shooting!


----------



## glockbot

tentwo said:
			
		

> I also posted a huge set of links to tutorials in the sticky for those wanting to learn.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/299286-new-feature-photography-tutorials-2.html
> 
> It really starts at post #19 and takes the learner through the process.  Great post.



Well. There goes my weekend. Absorb! Apply! Annihilate!


----------



## KmH

Lots more info now too.


----------



## KmH

Absorb! Apply! Photograph!


----------



## IByte

KmH said:


> Absorb! Apply! Photograph!



I got the first and then I get stuck.


----------



## KmH

Try rocking it back and forth until it gets unstuck.


----------



## kokonut

In any case I find useful all these tutorials. But I need to get some time to start reading. Finally taking some courses may be an option for those you haven't the patience to read the tutorials.
I will definitely check them out.
Thanks


----------



## michaelferguson

When dealing with low light situations that are quite blurry at high  ISO settings, find something to brace the camera on.  You can set it on a stand.  You can hold it tight against a light.  You can lay on the ground and set it there.   Find something for stability.  This will improve your  ability to steady the camera in a low light situation.


----------



## KmH

Happy Easter!


----------



## KmH

No problemo.


----------



## KmH

It's Monday


----------

